# Nose



## Johnfajitas (May 27, 2020)

My amateur motto is that you should do whatever gets you consistently good results. With that being said, good technique is considered “good” for a reason. Most people will perform their best using best practices. If you watch enough professionals, you will notice some use different anchors, or what might be considered poor technique. Cam Hanes anchors with his thumb touching the back of his neck. He also shoots well at longer distances, and while he may not be the best target archer in the world, he is far better than me. 

My advice would be try to do things the correct way, but if you are hitting bullseyes with “poor” form, who cares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey brotha, how are you currently shooting? Left side or center on the nose?


----------



## Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt (May 15, 2021)

Center. I never shot on left side though. I meant right side for right handed.


----------

